# New 10 gallon planted (pics)



## rweakley (Sep 19, 2008)

Just recently got a new 10 gallon tank set up. Its currently planted and cycling. Just wondering what everyone thinks and if anyone had any comments or criticism on the lay out of plants and everything. Thanks in advance!

Planted with: Italia val, Anubias coffeefolia(currently hidden behind driftwood), HC, wisteria, cabomba, amazon sword, moss ball
Pics:


----------



## Que'inKC (Sep 19, 2008)

Tanks looks good...you are on the same page as me...I just ordered my first set of plants and expect them tonight...


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Lookin' good! It could use some color. Maybe a little Blyxa sitting in front of the wisteria and a nice red-colored cryptocoryne sitting just ahead of the 'nook' in the driftwood.

What type of lighting are you using?

I like the driftwood alot.

-Dave


----------



## rweakley (Sep 19, 2008)

davemonkey said:


> Lookin' good! It could use some color. Maybe a little Blyxa sitting in front of the wisteria and a nice red-colored cryptocoryne sitting just ahead of the 'nook' in the driftwood.
> 
> What type of lighting are you using?
> 
> ...


I'm currently just using the hood/fixture that came with the tank. I put two 26(100 watt equivalent) watt daylight compact fluorescents from wal-mart in it


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

So that's 52 watts of CF light = 5.2 WPG. Not sure how it applies to 10 gallon tanks, but I think this is mod-high light. Are you using any CO2 (or excel) and ferts? 

I guess another appropriate question would be: Is this your first planted tank? From the set-up of your scape it looks like you have some experience in either aquascaping or landscaping.

-Dave


----------



## rweakley (Sep 19, 2008)

davemonkey said:


> So that's 52 watts of CF light = 5.2 WPG. Not sure how it applies to 10 gallon tanks, but I think this is mod-high light. Are you using any CO2 (or excel) and ferts?
> 
> I guess another appropriate question would be: Is this your first planted tank? From the set-up of your scape it looks like you have some experience in either aquascaping or landscaping.
> 
> -Dave


Right now I am not using any C02 but have been dosing with Seachem Flourish Excel. The substrate is power sand covered with amazonia, and I'm also dosing with Step 1.

Personally, I've got two 5 gallon hex tanks that I recently set up that are lightly planted(java fern, wisteria, water onion). This is my first time to really focus on plants rather than fish. I wish I could say the set up of the scape was all my doing, but my roommate helped with it and has been pretty interested in aquascaping for a while. We're considering rigging up a homemade DIY CO2 system, but haven't gotten around to it just yet.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Well, welcome to APC! It sounds like you are off to a good start. Here is a link to a thread in which Niko posted another link  to a REALLY GREAT article that will answer ALOT of questions:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/new-planted-aquariums/8790-basics.html

As far as DIY CO2, I have been using that for 5 months until just yesterday (switching to only Excel). It's a good way to get CO2 cheap, but it can be messy. I strongly recommend a cheap bubble counter (homemade if you can do it...so it's disposable), not neccesarily to count the bubbles, but more to catch the DIY "snot" before it makes it into you tank. I found myself cleaning off the end of my airline every week to get the gunk out.

Again, welcome. I hope you find this site as helpful and informative as I have.

-Dave


----------



## rweakley (Sep 19, 2008)

davemonkey said:


> Well, welcome to APC! It sounds like you are off to a good start. Here is a link to a thread in which Niko posted another link  to a REALLY GREAT article that will answer ALOT of questions:
> 
> http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/new-planted-aquariums/8790-basics.html
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice and the warm welcome!


----------



## confuted (Apr 19, 2008)

A DIY bubble counter is easy. I used a 20oz gatorade bottle half filled with water, with two holes in the cap. The yeast mixture has a tube running in one hole of the gatorade bottle, with a long piece of tubing running down to the bottom of the bottle (underwater). The other hole has a short piece of tubing in the bottle (well above the water) that runs to the diffuser. Seems to work great.

Make sure that all your seals for DIY CO2 are really good. I used a tube of black silicon adhesive from walmart for my seals.

Maybe some java fern on the protruding right end of the driftwood, and maybe some in the 'crotch'?


----------



## davesnothere (Oct 14, 2008)

rweakley said:


> I'm currently just using the hood/fixture that came with the tank. I put two 26(100 watt equivalent) watt daylight compact fluorescents from wal-mart in it


How did you attach the compact fluorescent bulbs to your hood ? They normally come with those 15 watt 18 inch fluorescent tubes, at least mine did. I am trying to figure how to use the hood that came with the aquarium and increase wattage.


----------

